# Multiple species of Placidochromis in 125



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi
I really like all of the placidochromis species like the Electra, white Lip, VC 10 and star sapphire. Just wanted to see if anyone kept them together in the same tank and if it's possible since they are more on the peaceful side compare to other Haps.

Thanks


----------



## hartebreak (Jan 9, 2019)

I have an Electra, VC-10 and Star Sapphire in my 125 peacock and hap tank, the VC-10 being the biggest. They all seem to get along great.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you Hartbreak, do you night telling me how big are they and if the grew up together as Juvenile or you brought as adult?

Can you also tell me what other Hap you have in the tank?

I currently have 3 inch Venustus, 2.5 Star Sapphire and wanted to buy a 5 inch Electra, 5 inch Mdoka, 5 inch VC 10 and a 4 inch Intermedius to add to the tank.


----------



## hartebreak (Jan 9, 2019)

PEACOCKS
1 Aulonocara sp Sunburst Peacock M
2 Aulonocara (Rubescens) Rubescent Peacock M
1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi(Undu Reef)	Lemon Jake M

1 Aulonocara baenschi (nkhomo) Benga Peacock M
1 Yellow OB Peacock Yellow/Blue OB M
1 Aulonocara maulana Bicolor 500 M
1 Aulonocara maylandi Sulfur Head M
1 Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara) Flametail M

HAPS
1 Champsochromis caeruleus Trout Cichlid
1 Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap" (Itungi) M
1 Otopharynx lithobates Yellow Blaze M
1 Otopharynx sp. Spots M
1 Placidochromis electra Deep Water Hap M 
1 Placidochromis sp. "Chuck"	Star Sapphire M
1 Placidochromis milomo VC-10 M
1 Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania"	M
1 Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan Reef M
1 Protomelas taeniolatus Red Empress M
1 Sciaenochromis fryeri(Maleri Is.) Iceberg Ahli M

FRONTOSA
2 Cyphotilapia frontosa 6 stripe Frontosa
2 Cyphotilapia gibberosa (Mpimbwe)

CATFISH
1 Auchenoglanis sp. Bouche "Geoffrey"	Giraffe Catfish

The VC10 is approx 7", the star Sapphire about 6" as is the Taiwan Reef. The rest are between 4-5". I added them in groups of 3-5 fish over the past 9 months. The 2 biggest A-holes are the Taiwan Reef and the OB.


----------



## hartebreak (Jan 9, 2019)

In this tank over the past year I have lost the following fish due to aggression. 1 male red shoulder peacock, 1 male blue dolphin, and 1 male venustus who was a bit undersize and kept challenging the Taiwan Reef (who at the time was the largest fish) to be tank boss.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you so much, really appreciate the info. Half of your list are the fish I have on my final list, except I will have more Haps than Peacocks since I am moving all my peacocks to an all male peacock tank. I am going to give it a try then.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Right now I have a lot of peacock and Haps in my 125, the plan is to move all my peacocks to their own tank once it's cycled. 
Then I will have these fish left in the tank, mostly 3 inches except a few.
Red Empress
Redfin Borleyi
Dragonblood
Albino Dragonblood
Taiwan Reef
Albino Taiwan Reef
Venustus
Fusco Hap
Protomelas Spilonotus Mara Rock -5 inch
Sulfurhead Hap Hybrid - 4.5 inch
Placidochromis Phenchilus Tanzania
Iceberg Ahli
OB Peacock - 4.5 inch
Blue Dolphin Morii - 4.5 inch

I will order these all between 5-6 inches, I am thinking they are more peaceful so the bigger size can help them survive better?
Placidochromis Electra
Placidochromis Phenochilus MDoka
VC 10
Tramitichromis (Lethrinops) intermedius - 4 inch


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi one more question, do you find the Placidochromis too placid or they can handle the other aggressive fish. Do the Placidochromis tolerate each other well?

Thanks and sorry for all these questions


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

hartebreak, how many years has your mix been together in your tank? Between one year and two years IME is when the conflicts happen and when you can swap out fish to get a good mix. With the big haps it may take even longer since they take longer to mature. You have Placidochromis electra and star sapphire. Do they both color to their full potential? Which is higher on the pecking order? I would guess the electra but I am curious.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi DJ
I see this mentioned a lot, so just want to educate myself. I know fish keeping is not exact science and a lot of maybe since each fish has its own personality.

Bearing that in mind, is the reason why most conflicts happens between a year to two because most people get juvenile fish and the fish matured, hence the conflict?

For larger Haps at what size is it safe for o assume it is matured and if I just buy all mature fish, would it be safe to assume if it works after few months, it's working, since they are all matured adult?

Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It's never going to be safe to assume anything. If it works out for now, be happy that it does so.... but, it can suddenly stop working as well. It's kind of an ongoing management, and awareness of what is going on in the tank.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Wow, it sounds like a ticking time bomb and no matter what I do, may still not work. In that case I wonder if I should just not do anything with my tank for now since it's working for some reason and rehome fish to my spare tank as needed.

My only concern will be my cycle tank being empty and the bacteria population die off while waiting for trouble fish to show up.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I wouldn't call it a ticking time bomb, as much as always watch your fishes behaviours, and any changes, to prevent such a thing. Don't be lax, and think, it's working out now, so it always will... be diligent, and things should be ok.  If they aren't, have a hospital tank ready.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Alright, thanks, I just finished rehome all the MBuna, except one Yellow Lab to my MBiuna tank. Hopefully my peacock tank will be cycle soon and I will move all the peacocks and duplicates. Then I will finally make my 125 Haps tank. Will also by another tank for temporary and hospital tank.

Thank you to all for all the help and info. Hopefully I wouldn't end up rehiring too many but I will have the expectation I will.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi
I read somewhere that not having any hiding place can lower aggression because there are no territory to defend, is this true? This is how I have currently setup, do you think I should remove some or all of them?

I like having some hardscaping cause it looks nicer but if removing can lower aggression, I am willing to do it.

Thanks


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Now that most of the MBuna are gone, the remaining Yellow Lab, the Venustus and one of the OB are getting aggressive. Give it a day or two I might have to remove them I guess.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There will always be, and has to be a tank boss. If that fish is the boss, without damaging other fish, or having them all on one side of the tank, or in the corner, consider that a victory.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

No one at the corner yet or hiding yet, everyone one still swimming, just the the chasing other fish away from time to time, especially during eating. No female yet, but I am a little concern for the Protomelas Spilonotus Mara Rock. It was eating fine until yesterday. Today it's been less active and not eating. Not sure if I stressed it when I was catching all the MBuna yesterday since I had to remove all the rocks. I don't see anyone harassing it. It kind of just stay at the center of the tank floating and didn't even swim to me when I feed.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi
I decided to move out most of my fish, so the only one I have now are
2 male OB peacock both 5 inch
1 male yellow lab 4 inch
1 male venustus, I think 3 inch
1 make Fusco I think 3 inch
1 Protomelas Spilonotus Mara Rock male 5 inch
1 Red Shoulder Peacock male
1 German Red Peacock male 5 inch
1 Blue Dolphin Morrii male I think 4.5 inch
1 Red Empress male I think
1 Albino Taiwan Reef no idea male or female
1 Taiwan Reef male I think
1 Redfin Boyeri - might have Popeyes right now.
1 Placidochromis StarcSapphire 2.5inch

That makes it 14 fish right now. I want to add these fish 4-6 inches

Placidochromis Electra 5 inch
Placidochromis Phenochilus MDoka 5 inch
Placidochromis Johnstoni - 4 inch
Placidochromis VC 10 - 5 inch
Dimidichromis Compressiceps Albino - 5 inch

Do you think it will work? Is there fish I need to move out?

I know with all make tank it's work in progress but I want to start with something that has high chance of working.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

From Fogelhund in your other post, this applies to the above list: In the Haps tank, it's probable that the albinos won't compete that well with the other fish.

I like 18 if they mature <= six inches...stock by mature size, not current size. You have lots of fish on that list that mature > six inches, so 14 might be a good number. Or even 12.

IME the empress and borleyi look alike. Maybe swap one of them for the electra and call it stocked.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

What is I take out the Boyeri, Taiwan Reef, Yellow Lab, Venustus and Fusco? Can I add the 4 Placidochromis? Would that work?

The fish I really want are the 5 Placidochromis, the Mara Rock and the Dolphin. The rest I am willing to restock based on these 7 fish if there's a way to work.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No one can guarantee that it will work or that it won't work. You said you want a high chance of it working. Personally I would try my best to have only one Placidochromis. I would skip the VC-10 entirely since it is a 11" fish that is at least mildly aggressive.

Fish that are more closely related are more risky. The star sapphire and the Mdoka are an example because they are both Placidochromis phenochilus. Both are peaceful so they might coexist. One or both might not color. Maybe some with more experience with the big haps will chime in.

Also you now have/will have a lot of big haps in your tank, so maybe someone with big hap experience can chime in on stocking levels with fish larger than six inches.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ok, I will rethink my list then. One more thing, when I was over stocking before with all those fish, there was very little aggression or chasing but now that I took most of the fish out, few of the big boys are getting quite aggressive and the German Red took the right side of the tank and chasing everyone to the left. The big OB, Protomelas and the Venustus are all getting more aggressive, chasing everyone.

Is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

OB yes because there are two...ideally you would have one of each and no look-alike fish. Plus OB is a hybrid (part mbuna) so naturally more aggressive than some other peacocks.

German red can be on the wimpy side among peacocks, so that is unusual IME.

Venustus and Spilonotus are expected to be more aggressive than star sapphire and the dolphin. So yes, expected for more aggressive fish to chase the less aggressive.

Monitor, manage. Once you have a mix that should work, monitor for a while to see if things will settle down (as long as there are no injuries and no fish are lurking under the surface or behind heaters and filter intakes) and then make changes as required.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

eric1115 said:


> What is I take out the Boyeri, Taiwan Reef, Yellow Lab, Venustus and Fusco? Can I add the 4 Placidochromis? Would that work?
> 
> The fish I really want are the 5 Placidochromis, the Mara Rock and the Dolphin. The rest I am willing to restock based on these 7 fish if there's a way to work.
> 
> Thanks


Let me ask you this question... out of all of the fish that you will keep, which one do you want to be at it's best the most? That is the critical question, because that is what you build your tank around... that fish has to be the dominant fish in the tank... so you will have the decision, who is too dominant for that fish, and am I willing to make changes to accommodate them? So which fish is the one that you want at it's best?


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Does it have to be one fish or more than one?
Ideally the Placidochromis is my most favorite, but I don't want a single specie tank either.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Which placidochromis?


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mdoka and Electra?


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

I think, I might have to rethink my list anyway. This morning I woke up to multiple fish lost and few that might have the bloat. Not sure if it's due to the stress or aggression from me moving all them between tanks.

All the water tested ok, 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 20 nitrate in the 125, 0,0, 10 in the 100.

I lost the female Red Empress, the Placidochromis Star Sapphire, the Venustus, Ruby Red, Taiwan Reef,Protomelas Spilonotus Mara Rock, and the Boyeri looks to have Popeye and Dropsy.

After reading a lot of forum posts and video, I wonder if I just have the wrong stock list, size differences and aggression level. I think my fish sizes and aggression might be too drastic and it was not a problem when I was overstocked by a lot before but once I separated these fishes into two different tanks, the aggression increase and magnified due to less fish in each tank. Again just my speculation since I am new to this. Since everything has been fine for months and then the sudden death after lowering the stocking.

In my 125, all I have left are

The German Red- I think it might be a hybrid from watching videos, hence the aggression level
2 OB peacock
Red Shoulder
Albino Taiwan Reef
yellow lab
venustus
Fusco
Protomelas Spilonotus Mara Rock
Blue Dolphin Morrii
Red Empress

i think at this point, I am just going to hold off and see how the current fish will work out and let them grow to similar size first. I will move some of the the OB and Peacocks to the other tank once that tank stabalize and just keep these fish in my 125.

Once all the Fish all get to 4 inches + and given they are all mild to aggressive, I will order these to add to the tank all 4-6 inches and made the final list as the below, can you tell me if this will work?

German Red hybrid?
Venustus
Albino Taiwan Reef
Fusco
Protomelas Spilonotus Mara Rock
Blue Dolphin Morrii
Red Empress
OB peacock
Chrysti
VC 10
Malawi Gar
Compressicep
Placidochromis Electra

This will made total of 13 fish all mild to aggressive. Would all fish between 4 - 6 inch work? I really like the MDoka Whitelip but I think it might be too peaceful, so I give up on it.

Sorry for all these questions and appreciate your patient and time to help a newbie.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh one more question, I kept seeing on YouTube and read in forum about grow out tank. Can you help me understand how it work?

If it just getting a spare tank and put few juveniles of different Haps in there, grow them up as backfill for the main tank in case some fish doesn't work?

Do you start with sexed male for the grow out tank or unsex then weed them out?
How do you pick the species for the grow out tank? Just different fish thank what is in the main tank?

Thanks again


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Grow out can be any reason you want the fish to be larger. For me and my mentors, it is for growing out a male when you can only get unsexed juveniles or growing out fry (fry that I bred) until they are 2 inches and big enough to survive in the main tank.

I would not add fish until fish have been healthy for 3 weeks. Healthy means no pop eye, no bloat, no deaths, etc. If you think you have bloat it will not go away and you should treat the tank. Bloat symptoms include not eating and thready white/clear feces. I double dose with metronidazole.

I am going to wait for Members to respond that have more experience keeping the large haps to advise on numbers and species.

Some fish are on the list you have lost as well as the list you still have?


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes, I still have the 8 out of the 13 final fish I want. So, once stabled, I want to buy and add the remaining 5 fish and call it stock. Of course until someone that needs to be remove, then I will need to figure out what to add, hence I am asking about the grow out tank.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The grow-out tank is not to get fish the same size. Aggression is not always or even often size related unless you have a 10" piscivore and a 2" mbuna.

If you are adding fish after the tank is stabilized, you would probably use the "grow-out" tank for a three-week quarantine.

When you remove a fish, you are not growing him out or putting him in time out...you are housing overnight until you can deliver him to his new home.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh, then I think I totally misunderstood the purpose of grow out tank. So what is the purpose of grow out tank again vs a hospital tank vs a QT tank?

Thanks


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Nvm, I see you already mentioned, it's to grow fish to 2 inch or so until it can survive in main tank or until it can be identified as male. So, if I can't find a large make, I would get a juvenile or a few, grow then until I find a male and a size that I think can survive, then rehome the rest of the fish and add that fish to the main tank. Am I understanding it correctly?

Also, how do you keep the tank cycle between the fishes?

Thanks


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

To answer your question before, 4 out of the 5 fish I want to get, I never had before. I had a 2.5 inch compressicer once but did from bloat.

I am dosing my tank with Epsom salt right now. Will order Metro.

Thanks


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Also, I read that you can't really get rick of bloat as it's in every fish's intestine but will not become an issue for healthy fish and less stress. Is this true? If I dose the tank with Metro, does it get rick of the bloat permanently if I don't add anymore fish?

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There are a lot of theories about bloat and possibly several organisms that cause it.

Say it exists in the gut at all times, but in safe levels. Stress (this I believe wholeheartedly) decreases the immune system and the organism grows out of control, blocking the gut. Death.

Metronidazole will get the organism back to normal levels and save most of your fish. Changes the fish keeper makes removes the root cause...the stress. Bloat does not come back.

Keep small filters running on the main tank so you will have them to transfer to the hospital/grow-out/quarantine. Mine are usually used for fry.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you DJ for all the answers, I all learning a lot. A little more in the size and fish. So at what point does size matter? Obviously if another fish can eat the other one it matters but from a aggression point. Say if I have a bigger peaceful fish with a much smaller aggressive fish vs same size different aggression level, vs larger aggressive fish with smaller mild aggressive fish.

For Instance, I have mostly 3-4 inch fishes now and when I add the other fish later, would getting 5-6 inch fish be better than 3-4 inch or 2-3 inch? Does it matter?

Thanks


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

The reason I ask is I notice currently in all my tank, it's the largest few fish dominating the tanks and chasing other.

In my 125 it's the German Red (hybrid?)
In my 100 it's largest OB
In my MBuna, it's the largest Red Top Zebra

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For me it is the smallest demasoni. They don't know they are small.

In general adding 2 inch fish is best for aggression, but that does not work for an all-male tank because you often cannot really ID males until 3 inches or bigger. If you get fish with similar aggression (not a dolphin with a VC 10) and add 3-5 fish at a time size is not very important. BUT I do not like the big haps so the answer could be different with them.

I would say with your examples the size is coincidence and those are the most aggressive fish in the tank at any size.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

I thought Dolphin and VC 10 are at same aggression level. I checked them both in the specie profile and both are label as mildly aggressive. Did you mean Electra because they are both Placidochromis? If I get a bigger Electra than the VC 10, I wonder if it makes any difference.

Since I am only going to add 5 more fish, I think I had to add at once.

Thanks


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Can you tell me if this is German Red or some kind of Hybrid? It was sold to me as German Red.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I see what you mean by the profiles, but my impression from years of reading posts in this forum is that dolphin is more peaceful and VC 10 is aggressive. Better to wait for Members to post who know the big haps.

Expect to add/remove fish for the first 2 years from an all male tank.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

When doing all make tank, when you add / remove fish, do you normally just add the same specie but different fish, hoping for different personality or try totally different fish?

For instance, if my Venustus becomes too aggressive in the future and I rehome it, do I try another Venustus or better off trying a totally fish like Livingtonii?

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You decide what you want. If you want venustus maybe you take out the victim fish instead of the aggressor. If you are trying to get rid of the aggression, most of the Nimbochromis are going to behave in a similar way so that does not solve the problem. If you like the wimpier fish like me and want them to color, you realize the genus Nimbochromis may not work in your tank at all.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

At which part of the forum can I ask for feed back on online sellers?

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is no forum, but you can look in Retailer Reviews or you can PM Members.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> There is no forum, but you can look in Retailer Reviews or you can PM Members.


Noting, that was a rule created by Eric, nearly 15 years ago, from a time when there were site sponsors, and they received preferential placement in Retailer Reviews for their sponsorship.

Now... is there any Such sponsors? For Online Fish purchases? It was a good rule, but sometimes they need to be looked at, to see if they still make sense. I looked at the Retailer Reviews, and many aren't even in business anymore!! Perhaps there is a way to encourage people to do a review, while allowing discussion?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

We can bring it up with the administrators.

Fogelhund, can you answer OP questions about his proposed mix of haps and how many of the big ones work in a 72" tank?


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi DJ
Can you tell me how I can tell the difference between male / female spawning vs male / male aggression circling?

I added some fish and they are re-establishing hierarchy right now. What I noticed is one of my OB peacock is constants following few of the new fishes and doing this slow circle with tail shaking really fast and also sniffing each other.

The OB looks like a male and I had it for a long while and never done this before or hold before, so I think it's a male.

I am a little worry that it's a female now.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If it is spawning there would be eggs. Aggression can be faster circles than spawning. The shaking/nipping is for either behavior.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

There was no eggs and they keep doing it. Also, my OB keep following one of the new fish all over the tank, not attacking it but almost like starking it. I temporarily took him out and no other fish doing this anymore.

Also, I noticed my VC 10, all the stripes when away and turned almost into a different fish when doing the circling with my OB, not that I took the OB out, all the stripes came back. Everyone are a lot calmer now.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi
Does male Haps exhibits spawning behaviors in an all male tank without female? Like building nest and chasing fishes away from it? The reason I ask is all my fishes in the tank now are at decent sizes and all sold to me as male. I think they are male based on the color, fin shape etc.. (possible female because I know that is not 100%). Everything has been pretty calm for the past two weeks but today I noticed two of my fishes starting to take up a spot and building a nest. Do the dance with my Star Sapphire and chases everyone the comes close.

I wanted to know if this is normal in an all male tank or maybe my Star Sapphire is a female?

Thanks for your help


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Here are some pictures of it


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

More pic


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

eric1115 said:


> Hi
> Does male Haps exhibits spawning behaviors in an all male tank without female? Like building nest and chasing fishes away from it? The reason I ask is all my fishes in the tank now are at decent sizes and all sold to me as male. I think they are male based on the color, fin shape etc.. (possible female because I know that is not 100%). Everything has been pretty calm for the past two weeks but today I noticed two of my fishes starting to take up a spot and building a nest. Do the dance with my Star Sapphire and chases everyone the comes close.
> 
> I wanted to know if this is normal in an all male tank or maybe my Star Sapphire is a female?


What looks similar to spawning behavior is likely aggression, they look mostly the same. Claiming a territory (may look to you like building a nest) and chasing and "the dance" are all used to establish dominance over the others.

The trick with all-male is to minimize aggression as much as necessary to keep your fish healthy. It is possible your star sapphire is female but maybe even more likely it is just low man on the totem pole regarding dominance. He may be fine in that position or he may be chased relentlessly and get sick. Where is he hanging out in the tank?


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

He swims all over the tank, eats well. The other fishes don't really chase him. Before today, none of the fishes in the tank get chase specificly or relentlessly. It's usually just chase away from each other once in a while and the longest chase I saw was 1/3 of the tank, no one hiding on top, corner or behind filter. There was some minor fin damage from the first few days after the few fishes were introduced.

All of sudden, starting few hours ago today, this one fish is chasing everyone and forcing everyone to one corner of the tank. Should I take him out or take the Star Sapphire out or just give them time and see if it calms down? The aggressive fish is Mylochromis Lateristriga at about 5.5 inch.

Thanks

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Strangely, everything just went back to normal again without me doing anything. Everyone is swimming around like nothing ever happen before. The Mylochromis still hover close to that spot be all of sudden calmed down and no longer chase anyone away anymore. So strange.

Sorry for all these questions and posts. First time with all male tank and trying to learn as much as possible.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I did have to remove Mylochromis from my hap/peacock tank due to aggression even though the species had worked for others. I did keep wimpy haps like the sapphire.

Expect frequent outbursts for the first 2 years and have a spare tank and a rehoming plan ready.

I think the guideline is see what happens until there are a number of minor injuries or fish are forced to half the tank or lurk under the surface or behind heaters or filter intakes.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you DJ
I will keep monitor and see how it goes and remove him if it gets worst. If it starts to get aggressive again and stays that way. How long should I wait before deciding to rehome? 2 days, a week or more?

Thanks


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

My most favorite fish in the tank is my Placidochromis Mdoka and ready to rehome any other fish if necessary.
He is handling fine so and actually pushes other fishes around a little but not overly aggressive.

After I got it, I love it even more. Considering get a specie only tank of just Mdoka.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Go by the level of injuries (no waiting) or how long fish are lurking. When a fish does not eat for 2 days time to take an action.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you


----------

